# Problem with www.bildon.com



## stoi (Oct 5, 2011)

*Problem with Bildon Motorsport www.bildon.com*

Hi, Three months ago I ordered and paid by bildon.com Bildon Race Valve Spring Set (8v) ($ 99). To this day I have not received anything! I wrote them many emails. They did not meet any of my emails ! Does anyone have any problems with them? Do they work or fake company that only accepts payments?


----------



## WheelHor (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you tried to call them? Are you sure your payment went through, i.e. call your credit card company and check.


----------



## stoi (Oct 5, 2011)

They did not meet the phone nor my many letters. The money from order are taken from my card. -139$ 

This is their last letter dated 4 months ago:




Stoiko,
Your order has been received. When we are ready to ship your order, you will receive another email with tracking information for your package.

Order Number: 15024 
Customer Number: 11119 

Billing Address: 
Stoiko Georgiev
Spartak 12

Krichim, 4220 
Bulgaria 
359893619238 Shipping Address: 
Stoiko Georgiev 
Spartak 12

Krichim, 4220 
Bulgaria 
359893619238

Order Number: 15024 on Friday, July 15, 2011	Via: International (est)	
Qty

Size and Description

Part Number

Price Each

1	Bildon Race Valve Spring Set (8v)	BDR.109.408	$99.00
Order Total Including Shipping:
Tax: $0.00
Shipping: $40.00
Total: $139.00


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

There is a possiblility that your order may be stuck in customs. I know that I've waited up to 6 or more months for various things I've ordered from Europe to clear U.S. customs. 

Valve springs are very common, why didn't you order them from a European distributor?

best,
Nater Kane


----------



## stoi (Oct 5, 2011)

I regularly order from the USA. I have had no problems. Here the problem is that we can not contact the company itself and it does not attempt to contact us! They are scammers!


----------



## stoi (Oct 5, 2011)

One year later I do not receive nothing and no have response of any my email: (


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

stoi said:


> One year later I do not receive nothing and no have response of any my email: (


 I've sent them a number emails myself, have never gotten a reply. It was a one man operation, apparently owner has moved on to other things. Least he could do is remove the website if no longer a business (not to mention refunding your money).


----------



## stoi (Oct 5, 2011)

The year is 2013. I never got the money and goods that I bought. I did not contact anybody for so many years. Watch out for scammers!


----------

